# Any ancients here?



## Michelle (Oct 14, 2005)

Since there is a young'ens thread, how about anyone over 40 signing in here? As I read these threads, I'm feeling pretty "mature" (I'm 52).


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

HERE! I'm 45. 

Us old folks need to stick together --------- to help each other up when we fall down. LOL


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm right up there with ya, Michelle. Creaky and curmudgeonly at 45.

If I had a yard, I'd be chasing kids out of it.


----------



## ATrueFA (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so old I fart dust at 51......


Dave


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2005)

Chronologically sneaking up on 49...feel 147...act _____________(fill in blank)


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 14, 2005)

Michelle said:


> Since there is a young'ens thread, how about anyone over 40 signing in here? As I read these threads, I'm feeling pretty "mature" (I'm 52).



As a six-year-old, the young Webmaster was standing in a cold, dark night and saw Sputnik in the sky.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 14, 2005)

48 years old here: well-aged, mellow and full-bodied like a fine wine; yet sparkling and bubbly like a good dry champagne. Gee I'm getting a buzz just writing this.  

Married 23 wonderful years to Art, 46 (ooo, younger man): the strong silent type, although no less strong-willed and opinionated. The sparks do fly! But in a good way. 

Sue


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 14, 2005)

I turned 55 this past July. I gotta be among the top ten or so here! Earlier in the year, I read in the AARP magazine that obese people never make it to 60. They all die off in their 40's and 50's, according to the doc quoted in the article. (AARP has become increasingly fat unfriendly....) So I just have GOT to make it five more years, so I can flip that fool doctor a neiner, neiner!!


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 14, 2005)

Under still, though as the years trickle by, that will change.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll be 53 next month.

To put this in Conrad's terms, I was ten and in the Fifth Grade when President Kennedy was assasinated.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 14, 2005)

Carol W. said:


> I turned 55 this past July. I gotta be among the top ten or so here! Earlier in the year, I read in the AARP magazine that obese people never make it to 60. They all die off in their 40's and 50's, according to the doc quoted in the article. (AARP has become increasingly fat unfriendly....) So I just have GOT to make it five more years, so I can flip that fool doctor a neiner, neiner!!


Well, phoey to them. My great grandmother was 450 - 500lbs at least and lived to the age of 80!


----------



## ataraxia (Oct 14, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'll be 53 next month.
> 
> To put this in Conrad's terms, I was ten and in the Fifth Grade when President Kennedy was assasinated.


You're the same age as my mother.
...
What, you guys thought you could hide from the youngsters in this thread?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh yes!! Guy and I have been around for quite a while. Guy became a NAAFA member in 1977, and I did in 1988. He is 51, and I am 52, so not only are we more "mature"




, but we've been in the size acceptance movement and around Dimensions for a loooooooooong time.


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 14, 2005)

Count me in as one of the ancients. I'm 46.


----------



## Mr. Brian (Oct 14, 2005)

50. Pretty unhappy lately. Seems to get worse with age. Starting to re-think this whole "FA" thing. I might start a thread around it if I can frame it right.

Mr. Brian

Snapple Real Fact #70 _A "jiffy" is actually 1/100 of a second_


----------



## FEast (Oct 14, 2005)

Looking at the poll results, it seems I may not be the oldest person who visits these boards. However, there's a good chance I'm the oldest one who regularly posts. And if ya think I'm tellin', I'm not. My best friend, Peggy, used to tell me that her grandmother always said that a woman who'd admit her age couldn't be trusted to keep a secret. 

Suffice it to say that, after reading that younguns thread, I realized I could actually be a _great_ grandmother, which was rather depressing.  But I can't begin to tell you how good it makes me feel to see so many younguns here. And isn't it great that these boards appeal to every age, and that we all pretty much get along? Maybe we could teach the warmongers a thing or two.

It gives me such joy to learn so many have been visiting these boards and getting help long before they were legally allowed to do so. I wish there'd been a NAAFA and _DIMENSIONS_ when I was struggling to deal with the usual teenage angst, while also coping with society's attitudes towards people of size. I would have suffered so much less grief, heartbreak, and emotional pain. I also probably would never have gotten as big as I am now, because I would have stopped dieting, just like I did once I discovered NAAFA...which is when I finally stopped gaining weight.

I joined NAAFA in 1970, and am one of the few remaining Charter Members. I, too, witnessed the many historic events mentioned by those here who are younger than I yet part of the older group, and then some. I'm filled with awe when I think of some of them, and feel so fortunate that I was around to have such amazing experiences and to live in such an interesting time. I often think about how much my engineer father, who could fix anything, would have enjoyed the computer age, and know that, while my mother would have struggled with it, she would eventually have mastered what she needed to know.

One of the many good things about being fat is no one ever guesses how old we are because the fat fills out many of our facial wrinkles. I'm also thrilled to report that, despite the dismal expectations of the medical profession over the years, I've lived a lot longer than predicted, and that's despite many non-obesity-related medical problems.

I miss Old Dog Soldier! And what the spaghetti happened to Jokester?~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Obesus (Oct 14, 2005)

55 this year....and to quote the immortal Gabby Hayes (My longtime hero and model for social behavior) "Them gol-durn women!" Ya can't live with 'em and ya can't live without 'em....ain't it da trooth! LOL Them young whippersnappers got a thing or three to learn from this old fogey!!! "Get a horse sonny-boy!" ROFL


----------



## FEast (Oct 14, 2005)

I hope you can figure it out and post it. 

And know that you're going through a difficult age (is there any other?), when many become depressed. It's my belief that it's because we finally start to face our mortality. 

We realize that probably more than half our life is over, and there's not a darned thing we can do about it...except live it to the fullest for whatever remains. Which is exactly what I try to do, every single day. 

I was always a glass half empty person, but did a full 180 a few years ago, and it's helped immensely.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Mr. Brian said:


> 50. Pretty unhappy lately. Seems to get worse with age. Starting to re-think this whole "FA" thing. I might start a thread around it if I can frame it right.
> 
> Mr. Brian
> 
> Snapple Real Fact #70 _A "jiffy" is actually 1/100 of a second_


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 14, 2005)

FEast said:


> Looking at the poll results, it seems I may not be the oldest person who visits these boards. ...



All of this age stuff is extremely relative. I joined NAAFA in 1979, and came onto the political scene just as you left. I was the young gun then, the young new executive type who took over and guided NAAFA through the following 20 years or so. Same in my profession. Back then I was one of the youngest CIOs ever in a large organization. Now I am an elder stateman and one of the oldest people to thoroughly enjoy racing down the track in my supercharged Acura RSX. It's all relative. And each new era in life, as much as that may surprise some, has its own merits and rewards. I greatly enjoyed everything that came my way, but I would not want to go back. One of the really cool things about the web and the internet is that the immediate age prejudice that people of different eras experience in real life is simply not there. It's people talking and people relating to one another. Sure you'll want to meet and settle down with someone roughly your own age. But this awesome tool allows us to break barriers and communicate across artificial societal borders.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 15, 2005)

......................


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 15, 2005)

Carol W. said:


> Earlier in the year, I read in the AARP magazine that obese people never make it to 60.


I had an aunt who spent most of her adult life between 300 and 400 pounds. She lived to be 73.

My mother always watched her weight. She lived to be 72.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 15, 2005)

I'll be the big 5-0 in 2 weeks.  

Shall we celebrate??


----------



## Egbert Souse (Oct 15, 2005)

I was five years old when Charlie Parker died.
Thank God, i didn't know who Charlie Parker was at the time.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 15, 2005)

ataraxia said:



> You're the same age as my mother.
> ...What, you guys thought you could hide from the youngsters in this thread?



Out! Out! Shoo! Go play in the street.

.
.
.
I guess I qualify for the club. Been 40 for a few months now, but to be honest I still feel thirtysomething.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 15, 2005)

rainyday said:


> I guess I qualify for the club. Been 40 for a few months now, but to be honest I still feel thirtysomething.


I only feel my age (52) on the days when my back is actng up. The other days, I still feel thirtysomething, too.

Until I remember that I have a son who just turned 30 last June......


----------



## Tofu Fisherman (Oct 15, 2005)

Michelle, if your avatar and profile pics were taken within the last few years, you look damned good for your age.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 15, 2005)

My age, height, weight etc. are no big secrets. I am what I am, and that's all I am. We all start to face our mortality at some point, and realize that more than half our life is over. Luckily I've had no major health issues, but in my youth I was told by many fat-phobes that at my weight I'd be lucky to see 40. Looks like I'm extremely lucky, so it's all gravy now. 

As we grow older, some become depressed because they think they haven't accomplished much in their lives. Maybe it all boils down to what we define as accomplishments. I've been lucky enough to make good decisions most of the time, and now enjoy a happy home, rewarding career, strong marriage etc. Sounds pretty ordinary eh? I haven't changed the world to save humanity, but I've helped make one tiny corner into a really nice place. As the great and wise Bilbo Baggins once said, "It is no bad thing to celebrate a simple life."


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 15, 2005)

My grandfather was between 250 and 300 pounds for most of his life and he survived until 97. I also had a grandmother who was in the 300 pound range in the later part of her life, lived to be 92. 

My parents are in the 250 to 300 range and they are in their 60's. And, they are not seeing any weight related problem!


----------



## Donna (Oct 15, 2005)

*I will be 40 in March, so I am nipping on your heels Miss Rainy! I have hidden/fibbed about my age for a long time due to vanity reasons. It occurred to me recently just how stupid that is and I should be damned proud to be in my late 30's and still look like I am in my 20's. Folks at work were recently quite shocked when they found out how old I was....they were assuming I was in my mid-20's!!! 

~D~Licious~*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2005)

Donnaalicious said:


> *I will be 40 in March, so I am nipping on your heels Miss Rainy! I have hidden/fibbed about my age for a long time due to vanity reasons. It occurred to me recently just how stupid that is and I should be damned proud to be in my late 30's and still look like I am in my 20's. Folks at work were recently quite shocked when they found out how old I was....they were assuming I was in my mid-20's!!!
> 
> ~D~Licious~*



I just turned 39 last September. I never lie about my age. I beam brightly and blurt out, "I'm 39!" at every annoying opportunity because people still assume I'm in my 20's. For my 40th next year I am currently in the works for planning some kind of tiara walk down the red carpet kind of evening but I'm not sure what. Maybe a week long trip to NYC for a viewing of The Ring Cycle at The Met! I'm looking forward to my 40's actually. The best is yet to come.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks for your replies, everyone. Keep taking the poll. It's interesting to see the demographics. Oh, and thanks too for the ratings (though I admit I was the second one to rate the thread because of all the nice replies). Thanks also to Tofu (I guess - not sure if that's truly a compliment ). And thanks to the cool person (you know who you are) who added to my reputation. And I'd like to thank my mom and dad and my manager and my agent, and oh, I can't forget the cute guy at the QD who sold me all my cigarettes when I smoked, and thanks to my ... oops, they're waving me away now.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 15, 2005)

My grandmother is still alive in her late 80s and hasn't been below 250 lbs since before my mother was born, so I feel pretty confident that health-wise (genetically, anyway) my weight is okay.

fg33


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 15, 2005)

Everyone assumes I'm older than I am and I was only carded twice in my life! so I'm an honorary ancient.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 15, 2005)

Aged fifty-five, but emotionally I think I'm closer to Fifth Grade . . .


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm totally three-quarters dead....50 this December. Doddering codgers ROCK.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 15, 2005)

Santaclear said:


> I'm totally three-quarters dead....50 this December. Doddering codgers ROCK.


 
Three quarters dead RULES!


----------



## Obesus (Oct 15, 2005)

I am totally loving the concept of codgers and curmudgeons and crotchety old men rocking out....and it is appropriate for someone five years older than you who still plays in a Stoner-Rock/Industrial band with kids in their early thirties..."Kids in their thirties????" Oh, I am far far gone!!!! ROFL 
 


Santaclear said:


> I'm totally three-quarters dead....50 this December. Doddering codgers ROCK.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2005)

saucywench said:


> 48.5, as of yesterday--I would have settled for half a cake and a half gallon of ice cream, but no one offered.



Well you certainly deserve it, Saucy. As do all the lovely babes of Dimensions. Happy halfa!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2005)

Obesus said:


> I am totally loving the concept of codgers and curmudgeons and crotchety old men rocking out....and it is appropriate for someone five years older than you who still plays in a Stoner-Rock/Industrial band with kids in their early thirties..."Kids in their thirties????" Oh, I am far far gone!!!! ROFL



Nah, it's way good. We got no choice anyway! Just watch your hearing.


----------



## BigCutieMelonie (Oct 15, 2005)

I just turned 40 over the summer. When you're young you get this impression that you should feel or act different once hit a milestone age. But know it's just like another day to me. I don't feel or act any different then I did when I was in my 20's. ok, maybe I'm a 'little' fatter.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 15, 2005)

Michelle said:


> Three quarters dead RULES!



Biddies are WAY hot! *winks back at your cute profile pic*


----------



## dragorat (Oct 15, 2005)

Old Rodent here...all of 48 Centuries...


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 16, 2005)

To be 52 and male and in good health is wonderful with one exception: there are women I find attractive whom I can never reveal that to. I'm widely known here as happily married and monogamous and am allowed the odd salacious comment to attractive members of the opposite camp when they are close to my own demographic. But I bite my tongue with women under 30 for fear of giving offense, knowing that there is a very real possibility that a beautiful woman that young might regard my compliment as appalling. Still, many women of our own demographic are holding up very well indeed as evidenced by some previous posters.


----------



## missaf (Oct 16, 2005)

I used to laugh at people who said they would be 29 forever. Now that I'm 29, I TOTALLY understand that sentiment.


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Oct 17, 2005)

I turned 43 about a month ago.

Unfortunately, I feel like an old man... which is scary because I usually prefer young girls!!!!! 

Also unfortunately, I feel younger than my age... in this case it's not "young at heart", which is OK... but because of circumstances I don't want to discuss, at least not in this thread, I feel like I'm still a kid...  

Let's just say that I blame my father for a lot of my problems... because he didn't wear a condom on the night I was conceived.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 17, 2005)

Still creakin' around at 51 years old as of last Tuesday! Joined NAAFA around 1980 (Not certain of exact joining date and the member records do not go back that far - LOLOL!). Have been a poster and chatter on Dimensions since 1990 or so and recognize quite a few of the above oldsters! Ha!
Still hugging, Kara


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 18, 2005)

Conrad saw Sputnik when he was 6? I was born the same year Sputnik was launched-


----------



## Keystone (Oct 19, 2005)

Just passed the Big 40, and working as a bouncer at a bar where a lot of college kids hang out makes me feel very very old sometimes. I have to laugh when the old folks complain that they are ancient at the age of 22. I always make a point to tell them that I have been out of high school longer than they have been alive.


----------



## Jane (Nov 1, 2005)

My father died at 56 of an MI. My mother died at 91 of Alzheimers. Watching her last years, I'll keep eating, drinking, smoking and carrying on....hoping for somewhere in the middle.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't worry about getting older. 

That which is dead can eternal lie
And in strange aeons, death may die


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 1, 2005)

Omigod it's a bell curve.. must.. not.. calculate.. greek letters!


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 1, 2005)

I guess I'll sound off for the _really_ old farts. Without being too exact, I'm over 59 and under 112.

Jesus, I'm old enough to be my illegitimate grandfather.


----------



## FEast (Nov 1, 2005)

old_dogsoldier said:


> I guess I'll sound off for the _really_ old farts.


 
I take umbrage to that! If you want to sound off by farting, be my guest, but _I'm_ a lady...you old windbag, you! Hmph! [smooths her skirt and daintily fusses with her hair, all in a huff]  ~Ladylikedly, Miss Fuchsia


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 2, 2005)

FEast said:


> I take umbrage to that! If you want to sound off by farting, be my guest, but _I'm_ a lady...you old windbag, you! Hmph! [smooths her skirt and daintily fusses with her hair, all in a huff]  ~Ladylikedly, Miss Fuchsia



Harrumph, Miss Fuschia! Old windbag, indeed! Poppycock! Balderdash! And how dare you imply I'm not ladylike?!

If there was any farting, and I'm not saying there was, my dog did it.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 2, 2005)

It's an ill wind that blows...


----------

